# Jimmy SoVile's grave...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jimmy Savile's family have had his gravestone and the flowers around it 
removed as a mark of respect.

That just leaves a small hole and no bush.

It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jimmy Savile's family have had his gravestone and the flowers around it
> removed as a mark of respect.
> 
> That just leaves a small hole and no bush.
> ...


Bad taste I know but....

http://twitter.com/oddrt/status/2564681 ... 17/photo/1


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

